# Skilled migrant or silver fern?



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

Howdy folks! 

Hubby and I just returned home a few days ago from our trip to New Zealand, and we are more anxious and excited than ever to move along in our efforts to move to NZ permanently! 

Here's the thing...
we qualify for a skilled migrant visa, and a silver fern visa...but we can't decide which we should proceed with. :confused2:

Because of my husband's trade, there are great job prospects in NZ, but a whole lot of hoops to jump through with a skilled migrant visa before we can even submit an EOI. (registrations, verifications, references, etc, etc, ETC...and all have hefty fees attached to each individual requirement). No way we can afford an immigration agent _on top _of all the fees that already apply to getting a visa. 

Would anyone on this forum (with particularly extensive knowledge of NZ immigration procedures and visas, etc) offer some input as to the differences and/or benefits of proceeding with one vs. the other?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Silver Fern is for people ages 20 - 35.
Silver Fern requires NZD4,200 available funds.
Silver Fern only good for 9 months to find a job, and cannot sponsor partner.
Only 300 Silver Fern visas issued per year, usually taken on the first day.


----------



## MrsRose (May 23, 2012)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Silver Fern...cannot sponsor partner.


Wow, don't know how we missed _that_ little detail! Guess the silver fern option is out then! 


So onto next question: If we have enough points to qualify _without_ a job offer...should we just go ahead and submit the EOI for the skilled migrant visa, or should we try to snag a job offer _first_?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

MrsRose said:


> Wow, don't know how we missed that little detail! Guess the silver fern option is out then!
> 
> So onto next question: If we have enough points to qualify without a job offer...should we just go ahead and submit the EOI for the skilled migrant visa, or should we try to snag a job offer first?


How many points have you got without a job offer ?

You'll find it very difficult to get an offer of employment first which will allow you to claim additional points. 
It's the classic catch 22 situation. 
Need a job to claim the extra points to get the visa, but can't get a job as the employers not interested because you haven't got a visa.


----------

